# Michigan free fishing weekend.



## yooper (Jun 11, 2010)

No license needed to fish in Michigan this weekend.........................so if ya live near or in Michigan grab a kid and take them fishing☺


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 11, 2010)

The same in IL this weekend...

http://dnr.state.il.us/fish/digest/2010 Fishing Guide.pdf

FREE FISHING DAYS
During the period of June 11, 12, 13, and 14,
2010, it shall be legal for any person to fish in
waters wholly or in part within the jurisdiction
of the State, including the Illinois portion of
Lake Michigan, without possessing a sport
fishing license, inland trout stamp, or salmon
stamp.


----------

